# "من الأعماق صرخت إليك يارب



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

* من الأعماق صرخت إليك يارب

تفسير مزمور 130

للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم*


"من الأعماق صرخت إليك يارب. يارب اسمع صوتي". ما معنى "من الأعماق"، فهو لم يقل ببساطة "من فمي"، لم يقل ببساطة "بلساني"، لم يكن الذهن يتجول عندما خرجت الكلمات، بل خرجت الصلاة من أعماق القلب، بغيرة شديدة وحماسة، من عمق أعماق الذهن. هكذا تكون أنفس الحزانى، ينفعلون بكامل قلوبهم، مصلين لله بندم وإنسحاق عميق، وهذا هو بالضبط السبب في أن صلاتهم تُسمع. فصلاة مثل هذه، تكون لها في الحقيقة قوة هائلة، بحيث لا تسقط ولا يمكن تقويضها، حتى ولو هاجم الشيطان بشدة.


على سبيل المثال، الشجرة القوية ترسل جذورها إلى عمق كبير في الأرض فتقاوم بذلك أي رياح عاصفة، بينما الشجرة التي تبقى على السطح تتزحزح من أي نسمة هواء خفيفة تهب، فتُقتلع وتسقط على الأرض. كذك أيضاً الصلوات الصاعدة من العمق بعد أن ترسل الجذور إلى الأعماق، تبقى شديدة وثابتة غير متزعزعة، ولا تفشل أبداً، حتى لو هاجمتها مصادر تشويش بلا عدد أو مجموعة كاملة من الشياطين. أما الصلوات التي تنطلق من الفم والشفاة فقط، ولا تصعد من الأعماق، لا يمكنها أن ترتفع إلى الله، وذلك بسبب لامبالاة المصلي. أعني، أنه إذا صدر أي صوت مباغت أثناء الصلاة، مثل هؤلاء ينزعجون، وأي تشويش يحدث يفصلهم بعيداً عن الصلاة، وعلى الرغم من أن الفم يعطي نفساً، إلا أن القلب يكون فارغاً والذهن شاغراً.


ولكن القديسين لا يصلون بهذه الطريقة، لكنهم يصلوا بحرارة شديدة حتى أنهم أحياناً ينحنون بكامل الجسم. على سبيل المثال، إيليا المبارك في صلاته، بحث أولاً عن العزلة، ثم وضع رأسه بين ركبتيه، متضرعاً بغيرة وحرارة شديدة، وبهذه الطريقة قدَّم صلاته. وإذا كنت تُفضِل أيضاً رؤية شخص واقف أمام الله منتصباً في الصلاة، تطلع إليه مرة أخرى وهو يبلغ إلى السماء بصلاته بغيرة شديدة، حتى أنه يحضر ناراً من السماء (1 مل 18). وعندما أراد أن يقيم ابن الأرملة، تمدد تماماً عليه وأجرى هذه الإقامة، لم يصيبه الذهول أو الصدمة - كما قد يحدث معنا أمام الموت - بل كان ملتهباً بحماسة متقدة في صلاته (1 مل 17)


لماذا أذكر إيليا وغيره من القديسين؟ كثيراً ما رأيت نساءً تنطق صلواتهن من الأعماق بهذه الطريقة، من أجل زوج مسافر أو طفل مريض، ويذرفن دموع غزيرة من أجل تحقيق هدف صلاتهن. إذا كانت المرأة تظهر مثل هذه الحرارة في صلواتهن من أجل طفل أو زوج متجول، فأي عذر يكون هناك للرجل الفاتر ذو الروح المائتة؟ لهذا السبب، بلا شك، كثيراً ما ننصرف خالين الوفاض من صلاتنا. استمعوا إلى قصة حنة، وكيف صلت من الأعماق، وسكبت دموع غزيرة، وكيف أرتقت من جراء صلاتها (1 صم 1). من يصلي هكذا، حتى قبل أن يحصل على ما يطلبه، يجني فوائد جمة من صلاته، فيقمع كل أهوائه، ويُسكّن الغضب، ويُقاوم الحسد، ويُخمِد شهوة أمور هذه الحياة، ويُخضِع النفس إلى هدوء كامل، وأخيراً يُصعِد النفس إلى السماء عينها. بعبارة أخرى، تماماً كما يسقط المطر على أرض قاسية - أو النار على الصلب - فيلينها، هكذا أيضاً الصلاة التي من هذا النوع تُليّن وتُخفف قسوة النفس في أهوائها بشكل أكثر فعالية من النار، وأكثر تأثيراً من المطر. النفس البشرية طيعة ومرنة، لكن كما يحدث أحياناً مع مياة النهر إذ تتجمد وتصير جليداً، هكذا أيضاً نفوسنا قد تتقسى وتتحجر من جراء الخطية واللامبالاة الشديدة. لذلك، نحن في حاجة إلى الحرارة والغيرة حتى يمكننا تليين القساوة الداخلية. هذا هو ما تُحققه الصلاة على وجه التحديد. لذلك، عندما تمارس الصلاة، لا تتطلع فقط للحصول على ما تطلبه، بل تطلع أيضاً لكي تجعل النفس في حالة أفضل من الصلاة ذاتها، فهذه هي وظيفة الصلاة بالنهاية. الإنسان الذي يصلي بهذه الطريقة يرتفع فوق الإهتمامات الدنيوية، ويعطي أجنحة للذهن، ويجعل الدماغ أقل ثقلاً، ولا يقع ضحية لأي من الأهواء.


"من الأعماق صرخت إليك يارب". هنا يقدم نقطتين، الصلاة من العمق، والصراخ، وهو لا يعني بالصراخ هنا نبرة الصوت بل نزعة التصرف. "يارب أسمع صوتي"، نتعلم أمرين من هنا، أولاً: أنه ليس من الممكن تحقيق ما يأتي من الله، إذا كان لا يتقدمه ما يأتي منّا، لذا قال أولاً "من الأعماق صرخت"، ثم قال عندئذ فقط: "أسمع صلاتي". ثانياً: أن مثل هذه الصلاة المتقدة، التي ترافقها دموع التوبة، لها قوة كبيرة مؤثرة تجعل الله يوافق على مطالبنا. وكشخص حقق شيئاً رائعاً مقدماً مساهمة شخصية، أضاف: "يارب أسمع صوتي. لتكن أذناك مُصغيتين إلى صوت تضرعاتي". هو يدعو قدرة السمع "أذن"، ويقول أيضاً "صوت"، مشيراً لا لحركة الصوت ولا للصراخ بل لقوة الإستعداد.


"إن كنت للآثام راصداً يارب يارب فمن يقف؟". بعبارة أخرى، في حالة إن قال شخص ما: "أنا خاطئ، أنا ممتلئ بخطايا بلا عدد، أنا لا أستطيع أن أقترب وأصلي وأدعو الله"، يجرده من هذه الحجة بقوله: "إن كنت للآثام راصداً يارب يارب فمن يقف؟"، فهو يعني هنا "لا أحد يمكنه ذلك". لأنه من المستحيل، من المستحيل أن يقدم أي شخص حساباً دقيقاً على تصرفاته، ويحقق بذلك الرحمة والرأفة. نحن نقول هذا الكلام، لا لكي ندفع النفوس إلى اللامبالاة، بل لكي نعزي أولئك الذين وقعوا في اليأس. "من يقول أني زكيت قلبي، تطهرت من خطيتي" (أم 20). لماذا أتجاوز بولس وأذكر آخرين؟ لأنني أن أخترت أن أطلب منه إجراء فحص دقيق لأفعاله، فلن يستطيع الوقوف. أعني، ماذا يمكنه حتى قوله؟ لقد قرأ أسفار العهد القديم عن كثب، وكان متحمساً لناموس الأجداد، لقد رأى آيات وعجائب تُصنع، وبالرغم من ذلك واصل اضطهاده، ولم يتوقف عن ذلك إلا عندما شاهد تلك الرؤية العجيبة، وسمع الصوت المهوب، لكنه قبل ذلك كان يعمل بإصرار على إزعاج وتشويش كل شيء. إلا أنه بالرغم من ذلك، دعاه الله - غافلاً عن هذا كله - وحسبه مستحقاً لنعمة عظيمة. وماذا عن بطرس القائد؟ ألم يكن مخطئاً بسقوطه في هذه السقطة البشعة، على الرغم من المعجزات والآيات التي لا تحصى، وعلى الرغم من التشجيع والمشورة؟ إلا أن الله تغافل عن هذا، وعينه أول الرسل، ومن ثم قال له: "سمعان سمعان، هوذا الشيطان طلبكم لكي يغربلكم كالحنطة، ولكني طلبت من أجلك لكي لا يفنى إيمانك" (لو 22). لأنه إن لم يباشر الرب الدينونة بالرحمة والشفقة، وبدلاً من ذلك أجرى حساباً دقيقاً، سوف يجد الجميع مذنبين في كل النقاط. لذلك قال بولس: "فإني لست أشعر بشيء في ذاتي. لكنني لست بذلك مبرراً" (1 كو 4). "إن كنت للآثام راصداً يارب يارب". التكرار هنا لا يخلو من غرض، فهو يأتي من دهشته وذهوله أمام إتساع محبة الله ورحمته، وجلاله اللانهائي، وعظمة صلاحه غير المتناهي. "من يقف؟"، لم يقل "من يهرب؟" بل "من يقف؟"، فهو يقول، أنه لن يمكنه الصمود والوقوف بثبات.


"لأن من عندك المغفرة". ماذا يعني: "لأن من عندك المغفرة"؟ يعني أن إمكانية النجاة من العقاب تعود لصلاح الله لا لأعمالنا الصالحة. بعبارة أخرى، تجنب الدينونة يعود إلى محبة الله ورحمته. إن لم ننتفع بها، لن تكفي جهودنا على إنتزاعنا من الغضب الآتي. هذا يشير إليه أيضاً، من خلال الكاتب الموحى إليه، القائل: "أنا أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك" (إش 43)، أي أنها تصدر من صلاحي، من محبتي ولطفي. إذاً، وبكلمات أخرى، ما تبذلونه من جهد لن يكون كافياً أبداً للتحرر من العقاب، ما لم يسند ذلك أيضاً ويدعمه أفعال محبتي ورحمتي الواسعة. ويقول ايضاً: "أنا أرفع وأنا أحمل وأنجي" (إش 46)


"من أجل أسمك صبرت لك يارب، صبرت نفسي لناموسك، انتظرت نفسي الرب". نسخة أخرى تقول "من أجل ناموسك"، وأخرى تقول "من أجل معرفة كلمتك". ما يعنيه شيء من هذا القبيل: على حساب محبتك الواسعة وناموسك، أتطلع لخلاصك، لأنه إذا كان لي أن أعتمد على إمكانياتي الخاصة، لكنت قد أصابني اليأس منذ فترة طويلة، وتخليت عن المسيرة منذ زمن بعيد. لكن لكوني ألازم ناموسك وكلمتك المقدسة، لذا فعندي رجاء ثابت. أي كلمة؟ كلمة المحبة والرحمة، فهو الذي يقول: "لأنه كما علت السموات عن الأرض هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وأفكاري عن أفكاركم" (إش 55)، وأيضاً: "لأنه مثل إرتفاع السموات فوق الأرض قويت رحمته على خائفيه" (مز 103)، وأيضاً: "كبعد المشرق من المغرب أبعد عنّا معاصينا" (مز 103). بعبارة أخرى، أنا لست أخلص فقط الفضلاء، بل قد صفحت عن مذنبين، وفي وسط ذنوبكم برهنت على تعضيدي ورعايتي لكم.


والآن، ماذا يعني "من أجل أسمك"؟ هو يقول : على الرغم من أني خاطئ وممتلئ بشرور لا تحصى، إلا أنني أعلم أنه في حالة إستباحة أسمك، لن تغفل عنا ونحن نهلك. هذا ما قاله الرب فعلاً في سفر حزقيال: "ليس لأجلكم أنا صانع يا بيت إسرائيل بل لأجل اسمي القدوس، لئلا يتدنس بين الأمم" (حز 36: 22)، أي على الرغم من عدم إستحقاقنا للخلاص، وليس لدينا أي توقع إيجابي من جراء أفعالنا، إلا أنه من أجل أسم الرب نتطلع للخلاص، ورجاء الخلاص هذا يمكث معنا. "صبرت نفسي لناموسك. انتظرت نفسي الرب"، أي أن لي في وعودك الصادقة والضمانات الثابتة التي لمحبتك وصلاحك مرساة مقدسة، لذا لم أفقد الرجاء بل أنتظرك.


"من محرس الصبح إلى الليل فلينتظر إسرائيل الرب". هو يقول: كل هذه الحياة، كل الليل والنهار، ليس هناك شيء فعال جداً للخلاص مثل السهر والإنتظار المستمر، معتمداً على هذا الرجاء، حتى ولو حاصرتنا مشاكل لا حصر لها تدفعنا إلى اليأس. هذا هو الجدار الذي لا يمكن أختراقه، هذا هو الأمان الحصين، هذا هو البرج المنيع. حتى ولو أنذرت الظروف بالموت أو الخطر أو الموت، لا تتوقف عن الرجاء في الله، متوقعاً خلاصه، فكل شيء سهل وبسيط بالنسبه له، فهو قادر على أن يجد وسائل عندما لا يكون هناك مخرج. وبالتالي، لا تتوقع أن تتمتع بالمساعدة فقط عندما تسير الأمور بنجاح، بل بالأحرى في ذلك الوقت أكثر من أي شيء عندما تكون هناك عواصف وتجارب، وخطر وقوع كارثة شديدة يخيم عليك، آنذاك على وجه الخصوص يقدم الله بينة على قدرته. هذا إذن ما يعنيه: في جميع الأوقات، يجب عليك إنتظار الرب، كل أيامك، وكل حياتك.


"لأن الرحمة من عند الرب. عظيم هو خلاصه وهو يفتدي إسرائيل من كل آثامه". ما معنى "الرحمة من عند الرب"؟ ينبوع وكنز من محبة الله ورحمته نجدها هناك، فهو يقول أنها تتدفق بإستمرار. وحيث توجد الرحمة هناك أيضاً الفداء، وليس فقط الفداء بل أيضاً الفداء الكامل، محيط لا حدود له من رحمة الله. لذلك، حتى ولو كنا قد فقدنا الأمل بسبب كثرة خطايانا، لا يجب علينا أن نيأس، لأنه حيثما توجد الرحمة والمحبة، المحاسبة على الخطايا لا تؤخذ بدقة متناهية، لأن القاضي يغفل عن الكثير بسبب رحمته الواسعة وميله للمحبة والرأفة. هكذا هو الله، فهو مؤيد وميال نحو إظهار الرحمة وتقديم العفو. "يفتدي إسرائيل من كل آثامه". إذا كان الله هكذا يسكب من فيض محبته في كل مكان، من الواضح أنه سوف يخلص أيضاً شعبه، ويحررهم ليس فقط من العقاب بل أيضاً من خطاياهم.


واضعين هذا نصب أعيننا، لنواصل مناشدتنا وتوسلاتنا لله، ولا نكف أبداً، سواء إن حصلنا على ما نصلي من أجله أم لا. لأنه كما أن في سلطته العطاء، في سلطته أيضاً الميعاد، فهو يعلم على وجه التحديد الوقت المناسب لذلك. وبالتالي، علينا أن نواصل الصلاة والتوسل، بكل ثقة في محبته ورحمته الواسعة، ودعونا لا نيأس أبداً من خلاصنا، لكن علينا أن نقدم ونساهم بالعمل الذي يخصنا، أما ما يخص الله فسوف يتبع بسعة ووفرة، لأن رحمته لا يُعبر عنها ومحبته هي بلا حدود. ليكن نصيبنا جميعاً الملكوت، بفضل نعمة ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي له المجد مع أبيه والروح القدس إلى أبد الآبدين آمين.


​


----------



## sparrow (4 أكتوبر 2011)

تامل جميل 
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> تامل جميل
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


شكراااا جداااا
يسوع يفرح قلبك


----------

